# Man passes driving test......



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

...and then promptly crashes into the DMV. Genius.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...s-driving-test-then-crashes-into-dmv/19675222


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote:

But in the end, Keller failed his test, Devin said. "He was doing pretty good, up until he went through the building."


That would be SO embarrassing


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You mean it wasn't a drive thru DMV?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

----in' EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> You mean it wasn't a drive thru DMV?


It is now.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm very glad to see this line...


> The man's license ended up being revoked before he even got it.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe he should go after his building contractor's license?


----------

